# Sea View, Cheap???



## mimi052347 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello, I may be nuts, but I am looking for a sea view apartment to buy. Not on the sea, but being able to look at it at breakfast and dinner. I wanted to be somewhere between Praino and Scalea I was there for 3 weeks in May, stayed at a wonderful apartment in Praino. But it was way to costly for me to buy. There must still be an area with a sea view that doesn't cost and arm and a leg. I am looking to buy an apartment. I plan to retire in Italy if I can find something under $75,000. I can not find much on the web in my price range. Thank you


----------



## tigger (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry, can't help! We've got a flat for sale 100m from the sea but it's the wrong area- Commacchio. Try looking on Annunci Subito.it - Compro e Vendo They sell everything on there and usually have a lot of flats.


----------



## Nardini (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm afraid that €50,000 ($75,000) will barely buy you a pile of rocks in the corner of a field these days. Sorry.


----------

